# Singaporean looking for IT development jobs in London



## chrislim (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm 30 year old singaporean male trying to look for a job in the UK. If anyone here has any knowledge or experience to help me with a few of my questions i would really appreciate it..

Is the only way to work in UK as a singaporean a Tier 2 visa? I tried looking for tier 2 jobs online but i see very very very few offerings, is there any particular website or does anyone have any advice? I'm working as a Software Engineer here in Singapore and mainly doing software developing work.

Say a company is willing to offer me a Tier 2 visa, for me to go over to UK to work, what do i need to do? Do i still need to apply for the work visa? I remember reading that i may need to apply for a separate work visa which costs around SGD$800+, and the IHS.. Is there anything else?


----------

